# Ford 960 -- time required to replace head gasket



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

How long should it take an experienced mechanic to replace the head gasket on my 960?

I figure I can multiply that figure by 3 to estimate my time. I was talking to some guys last night and they said it would take 3-4 hours just to get the hood & gas tank off. That just doesn't sound reasonable.

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depends. I would expect that the head will have to go out to a machine shop to be planned (trued up for a good gasket surface) as well as replace valve guides if required and replace/regrind the valves and seats. Removing the head would depend on how many problems such as seized bolts, etc. the mechanic runs into but probably around 6 to 8 hours work to remove the head for a local low production mechanic PROVIDED he does not find more problems in the engine when he pulls the head. I am sure it could be done much faster but I would prefer the guy who takes his time. Figure about half that to reassemble. Tractor is probably gonna be gone for a few days at least.


----------

